# Advice on how to fix ridges and butt joint cracks



## drew2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey All,
I have a number of ridges and butt joint cracks in the seams of my 20 year old townhouse.

I have read articles and seen tips on how to tape and feather out the joints on NEW drywall installations. 

*Question:* With these old ridged joints, should I repair it by putting some skim coats on top of the ridge, or should I be digging out the tape with a razor blade and starting over from scratch? I don't want the new work to get cracked after I invest all the time in it.

Thanks
Drew


----------



## drew2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a pic of one of the ridges on the ceiling.

Drew


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

it looks like there is a texture to your ceiling. typically for fixing drywall cracks like that you cut out the bump/crack "V" groove. then you prefill with sheetrock then you paper tape it and skim it out. im not totally sure type of texture that is, looks kind of like something paint with a really heavy pile roller and put about 20 coats. good luck matching that texture maybe somebody else on here as an idea how on to get that finish.


----------



## drew2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply about cutting the V shape. I kind of thought there was a correct repair technique for this. 

The ceiling is actually not textured, but whomever painted it last used really cheap horrible paint. So it looks like garbage up close!

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## drew2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you use a special tool for cutting the V notch? Or just a typical utility knife? Seems like it will be slow-going.

My ridges run the full length of the seam, which can be 8 feet in some areas. And of course they are on the ceiling, which will make it tougher! :laughing:

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

ya i just use an utility knife, can be a little slow going when its on the ceiling and a pain working over your head. if some of the tape peels just peel all the lose tape and prefill that.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

princelake said:


> it looks like there is a texture to your ceiling. im not totally sure type of texture that is, looks kind of like something paint with a really heavy pile roller and put about 20 coats. good luck matching that texture maybe somebody else on here as an idea how on to get that finish.


that is a orange peel texture. looks like a medium one at that it is a sprayed on texture. then primed with PVA then top coated.


----------

